# Slavko Vranes?



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

is he at training camp? does anyone know if he has put on any weight/muscles?? any news on him at all ??


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

i saw this guy playing at the summer league in boston... and you guys are really going to need some patience... he's very awkward when he runs, but is alright once he sets up in the paint... *very* foul prone... to the tune of about a foul every other minute he's on the floor... my favorite vranes bit though is his expression after the ref calls a foul... his uni-brow raises waaay up on his forehead, and he raises his arms up in a "who me?" expression... classic... you guys are really going to enjoy watching this kid struggle... but hey - give him a few years of practice and he may turn into another shawn bradley... woooooooooo...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

He could be the worst 7'4 player in history. He was drafted solely because of his height. If a 7'4 player goes that late in the draft, it means he's skillless. Even Knight is better right now. Of course, he's the only shot blocking presence on the Knicks, which will earn him some minutes if a center goes down.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> He could be the worst 7'4 player in history. He was drafted solely because of his height. If a 7'4 player goes that late in the draft, it means he's skillless. Even Knight is better right now. Of course, he's the only shot blocking presence on the Knicks, which will earn him some minutes if a center goes down.


This is pretty much what I remember hearing on him around draft time. He is 7'4, and that's why he got drafted. Shrink him down even a couple of inches and people don't even look at him. It's like if your HS has a terrible basketball program and instantly adds the new kid just because he's 6'9, despite the fact that he's never played ball before.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

Did anyone get to watch Sunday's game? I saw the boxscore and Vranes had three personal fouls in four minutes... That's quite an accomplishment...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i saw it...vranes only played the last 4 minutes....hes the worst rebounder ive ever seen my entire life. The spurs were shooting free throws......and the ball came right to him and then a super scrub spur whos not even gonna make the team grabs the ball then gets back to the line...........and the ball goes right to him again where the spurs get the rebound again..................

this guys terrible.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Which is why I'm going to change my stance.

I am sure he gets cut before Travis Knight.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Lets all give him a year first. It's not like it hurts us.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

On the contrary. If Vranes has no skills, then he can't help the basketball team. He is completely NBDL material.

Travis Knight isn't the most talented guy out there, but even he rebounds and defends better than Vranes. In fact, I'm willing to bet he's a better scorer too.

I don't see any upside to a player with no skill taking up a roster spot, regardless of his height. You do realize that if Vranes take up a roster spot, that they would, you know, have to use him some time?

At least Knight hustles and can be depended on to play 15-20 minutes if necessary. Vranes is just a stiff that won't be worth using for at least 2 years.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

your right but the guy was handed a b-ball 2 years ago so we must really keep patient to see anything.releasing him and keeping knight is retarded.we know what knight brings to the table,and that is absolutely nothing,so i suggest we cut knight and keep vranes.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> your right but the guy was handed a b-ball 2 years ago so we must really keep patient to see anything.releasing him and keeping knight is retarded.we know what knight brings to the table,and that is absolutely nothing,so i suggest we cut knight and keep vranes.


Thank you!!

Lets not forget about our asstacular cap space, Travis knight should be traded or waived the guy is crap, can't do crap and will always be crap, slavko who knows? At the price of his contract which is about 10 times less than Knights WHO CARES.

Knight is not scary talented as to throw away any potential.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm not saying we should throw Vranes away. But he is definitely a waste of space on the 15 man roster, especially if the Knicks want to contend for a playoff spot this year. NBDL him and keep Knight. Or NBDL him and waive Knight and keep Carroll.

You know what, forget waiving Knight. Today's NBA puts a value on players with expiring contracts. That means Knight has trade value. Which means he will have to stick around so the Knicks can retain flexibility in their quests for a PG.

Vranes on the other hand has no trade value.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

knicks shoulda left Vranes overseas....but knowing how stupid they r, they signed him for no real reason.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Why is it better to keep knight on a 15 man roster than Vranes? Knight or Vranes will have to play eventaully? I dont think so, only time knight got in the game last season is when we were getting blown out and put the rookies/losers in the game for garbage time. Even if we get into foul trouble we still have thomas and doleac that can come in and play center.

We know that Knight will never be worth any thing, but with Vranes we dont know what he can do when given some time to mature. Travis has had that time and still sucks, so at least let some one taller and younger suck in his place.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I thought they were gonna keep Vranes overseas for another 1 or 2 years before they brought him over? Why the heck do they have him here now. The kid needs TONS of seasoning, that was just stupid he would have been much better off getting more playing time in Europe for another year or 2 and then the Knicks could have brought him in if he improved.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> knicks shoulda left Vranes overseas....but knowing how stupid they r, they signed him for no real reason.


Perhaps that is a prerequesite to getting into the NBDL?

For whatever reason, I'd prefer Vranes in the NBDL than Europe. I would think that becoming a Shawn Bradley type is easier over here where everybody in the NBDL will be a slasher, not a finesse player.



> We know that Knight will never be worth any thing, but with Vranes we dont know what he can do when given some time to mature. Travis has had that time and still sucks, so at least let some one taller and younger suck in his place.


11/6/03: Knicks beat Kings by 7. Kurt Thomas has foul trouble in game guarding Webber, eventually fouling out. Knight plays 9 minutes in the first win of the season. Hardly garbage time.

1/1/03: Knicks beat Raptors by 20. Knight fills in for the suspended Weatherspoon, plays 19 minutes, scoring 6 points on 3-5 shooting and grabbing 5 boards, 2 assists, a steal, and a block

Harrington misses the entire month of April with injury, and Travis Knight fills in for him, playing double digit minutes in each game.

4/2/03: Knicks beat Nuggets by 8. Knight scored 10 points on 3-3 shooting, and 4-5 from the line. He also grabs 5 boards, in 16 minutes.

4/4/03: Knicks beat Jazz by 2. Knight plays 15 minutes, recording 2 blocks, 2 boards, and a steal.

4/5/03: Knicks lose to Clippers by 11. Knight scores 8 points on 3-6 shooting and 2-2 from the line. He grabs 9 rebounds, 4 of them offensive, and blocks a shot in 17 minutes.

4/8/03: Knicks beat Hawks by 4. Knight scores 4 on 2-3 shooting, grabbing an offensive rebound in 10 minutes.

4/11/03: Knicks beat Sixers by 5. Knight grabs 3 boards and gets a block in 16 minutes.

4/12/03: Knicks lose to Cavs by 5. Knight scores 6 points on 3-8 shooting, grabs 7 rebounds, gets a steal, and has 3 assists in 18 minutes.

4/14/03: Knicks beat Wizards by 14. Knight scores 2 points on 1-2 shooting, and grabs 4 boards, a steal and an assist.

4/15/03: Knicks lose to Pacers by 16. Knight scores 8 points on 3-5 shooting and 2-2 from the line, grabs 2 boards, and gets a steal and 2 assists in 17 minutes.

Knights numbers in April
4.8 ppg
4.1 rpg
0.9 apg
0.5 spg
0.5 bpg
15.5 mpg
.484 FG%
.889 FT%

In other words, better numbers than the Knicks would see from Vranes if he were given the same amount of time.

Knight knows how to play basketball. Vranes does not. 
Vranes is only three or four inches taller than Knight. That means he'll be slightly better at blocking shots. Unfortunately, the rest of the areas of his game are non-existent. His FG% was crap in Europe. His FT% makes Chris Dudley look good. He can't box out for a rebound. And I somehow doubt he's a better passer than Knight. And despite the occasional block he might provide, Vranes definitely doesn't have the footwork requred for NBA defense that Knight (or any other NBA player for that matter) does.

Knight didn't get his big contract for no reason. He got it because
1. He displayed great hustle. 
2. Boston needed a center BADLY.
3. Boston also gave Eric Montross a 10 year deal. They aren't exactly the greatest evaluators of long-term talent when it comes to centers.

Reason #1 is reason enough to send Vranes to the NBDL or some foreign country, anywhere but a spot on the 15 man roster, and to at least let Knight play out his contract. Since he is in the last year, he has more trade value, and actually playing will only help his value. Waiving him is the easy way out.

I'm not saying Vranes won't help the team at some point, but come on now. There's a reason that a 7'4 center fell to the 2nd round in a league that is center deprived. Frederic Weis would probably help our club more today.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

you cant send Vranes to the NBDL now that he has a contract with the knicks. If he wasnt signed they coulda put him there

knight still sucks either way.i dont mind him as a third string player though


----------



## SlavkoVranes (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey guys!!! 


I punk Travis Knight all the time in practice! The rebound thing is just timing in Euro basket they make me stay close like within 8 feet at all times, it's a timing thing I swear I'll get it down. 

They didn't leave me in Euro because in Euro they did not want to play me, NBDL is not an option once you are drafted. I promise you will see improvements in the next 2-3 I will crack starting lineup!


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey Slavko - your English is great! Hope you enjoy watching the Knicks this season from your court-side seat... Be sure to introduce yourself to Spike - maybe he could make a movie like that George Muresan classic (gentle giant?)... You're gonna be a star... Errrr...


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

He is a project and they signed him to see if they could develop him in a year...


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Hey guys!!!
> 
> I punk Travis Knight all the time in practice! The rebound thing is just timing in Euro basket they make me stay close like within 8 feet at all times, it's a timing thing I swear I'll get it down.
> 
> They didn't leave me in Euro because in Euro they did not want to play me, NBDL is not an option once you are drafted. I promise you will see improvements in the next 2-3 I will crack starting lineup!





> Hey Slavko - your English is great!


Yeah I recommend that you plan sounding at least like some sort of european when you reply back on topics, otherwise people will not believe its really youuuu Slavko!! I mean I believe its you though  :no: 

Confer with piri if you want to sound like a european because his english isn't too great. (i'm not bagging on piri though, I like when he posts, it gives the real european perspective on things)


----------



## SlavkoVranes (Jul 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY my english is best! You guys can't handle it. Also I will not act with Billy Crystal he is not funny. Spike Lee and I have talked, he is kind of annoying but is GREAT FAN.


----------



## SlavkoVranes (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey You kNOW if I was in OUR Opener we Would have WON. I woUld have turned the other guys into cabbage!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Quiet, Georghe Muresan wannabe.


----------

